# Purposely infect PC for testing?



## ntechceo (Jul 6, 2007)

Is there a way to purposely infect a machine with Spyware and maybe a few minor viruses for testing purposes? I know you can download 'Hacker' packs via torrents but I don't want to bring anything dangerous into work for this project.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I would not do it but theres two good pc testing sites that will check your computers secuirty. There are others out there but those are the two I use. 

check out pcflank and shields up


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

See these directions for installing Windows inside of a Virtual Machine. This way you can test spyware inside of a virtual machine without infecting the host machine. I do it all the time, in fact you can see some of my tests here.

A Virtual Machine is a great way to test how spyware and viruses modify one's system without any repercussions. When you're done simply delete the infected virtual machine and start again.

Also, if you're looking for malware samples, check out the Sunbelt Research Blog. They usually have testing links where you can download some current malware threats.

BMR777


----------



## jsmonu (Aug 21, 2008)

Guys, I need a list of some malware websites, which can infect my PC .. I want to test a couple of security applications for their accuracy.
Can any one help ?

Sites which can throw some trojans, install the xp antivirus 2008 and stuff like that..
any help appreciated.. 

Thanks.
J.


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

We spend enough of our free time fighting malware keeping it at bay. Asking for links to be posted is advertising the bad guys, promoting malware and making our job more difficult when other users get infected. 

There are test files available for testing from eicar which is available from here - http://www.eicar.org/anti_virus_test_file.htm.


----------

